# Fluid Film



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm spraying Fluid Film on my 1028 PowerMax. Howuch of the chute do I spray? The whole thing? Getting ready for the Nor'Easter coming tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

Yes


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

robs9 said:


> I'm spraying Fluid Film on my 1028 PowerMax. Howuch of the chute do I spray? The whole thing? Getting ready for the Nor'Easter coming tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


yes and if your garage is heated bring blower outside for it to become same temp as outside before using. the difference in auger/chute temps could also cause sticking but with the FF would be minimal or non existent.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Garage is insulated, but not heated. So it is always about 10 /15 degrees warmer then outdoors. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Spray entire inside of chute and auger housing. 
Let the machine sit outside for 15 minutes or so before use to reduce snow sticking.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

robs9 said:


> I'm spraying Fluid Film on my 1028 PowerMax. Howuch of the chute do I spray? The whole thing? Getting ready for the Nor'Easter coming tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yes, your going to be very happy you did this as it will double your casting distance.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

How often do you have reapply? Every storm or after use. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If the snow is sticky do not hesitate to spray the chute several times while clearing. 
Make sure you shake the can really well and here the mixing ball bouncing around and use the straw to concentrate the Fluid Film spray.
When you do your first pass down to the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER to kill it off you are going to get a lot of ice and salt in it. To avoid having the plow push the crap back in your driveway blow all the crap in the direction of traffic so it is away from your driveway 
After you finish killing off THE END OF DRIVE WAY MONSTER and feeding the little moat monsters with the remains you will want to spray the chute again when you start clearing the fresh snow before you go back down the driveway on your second pass in fresh snow. 
You can coat the chute and fan and let it sit for a minute or two and then start clearing the clean salt free snow.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

robs9 said:


> How often do you have reapply? Every storm or after use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


every 10 min lol


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I apply a coating of FF in the spring after I have hosed out the auger housing and chute and performed annual maintenance before storage. 

I may recoat the inside of the chute after every 4 or 5 uses. I find the auger housing may only require 1 or 2 applications during the winter. It really depends on how many hours you are blowing snow and if you find snow is starting to stick again.

If your machine is stored in a garage that is warmer than the temp. outdoors, you will experience more sticking snow, so let it sit outdoors for 15 or 20 minutes before use. This will help the most to reduce snow sticking.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

What are you spraying.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Plan - B said:


> What are you spraying.


Snowblower bucket and chute. First time using Fluid Film. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Spray the chute, impeller, and the bucket and augers. Wax or whatever the outside of the machine. Helps with other stuff.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

I usually use 3-in1 silicone spray to the auger and chute. I also spray the entire machine as it keeps the snow from sticking, not 100% but definitely an improvement. Years ago everyone used spray cooking oil. inside the auger and chute.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Just ordered 2 cans of these for in-store pickup. I'd like to try it out. Dupont Ice and snow teflon

https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/dupont-teflon-snow-ice-repellant-284-g-0381117p.html


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Let us know. Always looking for a better or easier method.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Following

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

That Nor-Easter is headed our way tomorrow lasting late into the night. I won't be picking up the teflon until after the storm. Likely digging out Sunday. I'll report back.

* Alerts in Effect *



* Winter Storm Warning *
Issued at 21:50 Friday 28 January 2022 




Hazardous winter conditions are expected.

Total snowfall: 15 to 25 north, 20 to 40 cm south.

Maximum wind gusts: 70 to 100 km/h.

Location: New Brunswick.

Time span: Saturday morning until Sunday morning.

Remarks: Snow and blowing snow will begin over southern New Brunswick Saturday morning, spreading to northern New Brunswick by Saturday afternoon. The highest accumulations are expected to occur over areas of southern New Brunswick. Gusty northeasterly winds will accompany the snow, with the highest gusts of 90 to 100 km/h along coastal areas. Power and other utility outages are likely. Conditions are expected to improve Sunday morning.

###

Visibility will be suddenly reduced to near zero at times in heavy snow and blowing snow.

Winter storm warnings are issued when multiple types of severe winter weather are expected to occur together.

Please continue to monitor alerts and forecasts issued by Environment Canada. To report severe weather, send an email to [email protected] or tweet reports using #NBStorm.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

STEPNOUT said:


> Just ordered 2 cans of these for in-store pickup. I'd like to try it out. Dupont Ice and snow teflon
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/dupont-teflon-snow-ice-repellant-284-g-0381117p.html


Those products are really toxic so keep that in mind before you buy them.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

leonz said:


> Those products are really toxic so keep that in mind before you buy them.


You are correct all these sprays are indeed toxic! Here is the SDS (Safety Data Sheet) for the DuPont Snow and Ice. I’ll leave it to everyone else to look up the products they use.


https://www.whatsinproducts.com/files/brands_pdf/1543945754.pdf


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

I picked up the Dupont before the storm got too bad! Although I sprayed everything down with silicone last night I sprayed over it with the Teflon. I put down paper on the floor and put a tarp on the blower where I didn't want over spray. Teflon is not compatible with the tracks. so to be safe I covered the plastic as well to protect from over spray. Teflon on the floor would be very slippery.


----------



## Mortten (Jan 31, 2020)

I’ve seen some tests that show Blaster Surface Shield works better than Fluid Film. Only available as of now at Home Depot.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

FLUID FILM GOOD; home despot BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

I was using silicon spray for years with OK results (have to reapply frequently) but have given Dupont Snow and Ice Repellant a try with great results this season. I've had no snow buildup in my single stage after four uses with no reapplication. The Dupont product I'm using, however, makes no mention of any Teflon. I got mine at Ace Hardware for less cost than Fluid Film (of which I also have a can of but have not used yet).


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

It's interesting that Dupont sells into the snowthrower market with products containing with and without Teflon.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

As reported earlier I sprayed my new 928 with 3-in-one silicon, then before the storm hit I was able to pickup the DuPont Teflon. I gave all the chute and auger a good coating over the silicone. Yesterday’s clean up was quite a task. The blower worked flawlessly.
I had no snow stick to the inside of the chute or auger housing. There was a minimal amount on the auger and differential. I can’t JUDGE the Teflon knowing I sprayed it over the silicone. The other factors are the blower is brand new and the snow was very dry, not the type of snow I would expect to stick.
All that being said I feel the Teflon worked well but I will Recoat everything with Teflon to continue the testing. I just want to confirm with a few more snow falls.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

Lately on YT a lot of guys are using a ceramic product, Turtle Wax Ceramic Wax. And using it once a season. Anyone using it here?


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

STEPNOUT said:


> I can’t JUDGE the Teflon knowing I sprayed it over the silicone. The other factors are the blower is brand new and the snow was very dry, not the type of snow I would expect to stick.


Well here I am quoting my own message. After spraying what I THOUGHT WAS TEFLON turned out to be the CERAMIC product sold by Dupont. I ordered the TEFLON on line drove over accross town picked up the product and sprayed it over my silicone. I sprayed it a second time too. So earlier in the week I realized the SUPPOSIDLY TEFLON WAS NO BETTER than silicone. So I have NO IDEA if the teflon is better but I can say the ceramic spray is no beter than silicone as far as lasting. It was as slippery but did not last any longer and is more expensive.
I should have looked closer when I picked it up.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Fluid Film is okay

but Schlop is the best. guaranteed or double your money back....


----------

